# Windows XP boot disk



## sotzo (Oct 16, 2007)

Anyone know where to go on the web or how to make a bootable CD-ROM for Windows XP? I don't have the original Windows CD.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 16, 2007)

If I recall, there is no XP boot disc, you have to use DOS commands or something like that. I recall it being a royal pain!

Sorry...


----------



## Ezekiel3626 (Oct 16, 2007)

I have an older Dell desktop, and am facing the same situation. The computer did not come with a restore disc, only a card that mentioned Dell PC Restore. I was given similar info on the Dell site, about using an F key at startup to access the PC Restore functions. I was unable to do this, even after several tries. I researched the problem, and found that the "partition that contains PC Restore is probably corrupted". So I have to agree with Adam, it is a frustrating hassle. As for your question in the OP, I would like to know the answer myself. I wait with anticipation. In the meantime, I have considered installing a Linux distribution as the OS, instead of XP.


----------



## jlim (Oct 17, 2007)

How to obtain Windows XP Setup boot disks

or

Bootdisk.Com


----------

